# Wife holds back her orgasms



## vikingsfan (Nov 1, 2021)

OK, so I'm new here and this is my first post. I hope this is the right forum!
My wife and I are both mid-40's and have been married over 20 years. Our sex lives have had their ups and downs, but things have really been on a hot-streak for the past six months or so. She wants sex almost every night, which is great, but tiring for a fella my age! We do both work out, and are in really good shape for our age, but we also both work, and have kids to look after as well. Time is in short supply!
Here's the problem - suddenly she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time. That's fine and usually achievable, but then she's immediately ready for round 2. That would have been great 20 years ago, but these days my refractory period is basically 24 hours. I've tried supplements and some exercises that are supposed to help, but short of going to the urologist and getting a prescription, I think this is probably just the way its going to be. I've talked to her and tried using oral and toys to get her started ahead of me, but she constantly edges herself and won't allow herself to finish without me. What can I do to convince her that it's OK to have an orgasm (or a few) before me?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

You simply say, “don’t wait for me. Have at it and i’ll catch up soon!!” 😉


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Have you outright told her the words you just told us? As in not beating around the bush and saying it directly.


----------



## vikingsfan (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Have you outright told her the words you just told us? As in not beating around the bush and saying it directly.


Perhaps not exactly, but I've been pretty direct. She says she can't help it!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Great problem to have.😉


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

We all have our wants, some wants cannot be had.

Wants change, and at some point they roll over, and say, _"Good night, Charlie"._ 

Enjoy her while you can!

Take the boner pills.
For her, not you.


_Lilith-_


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

What changed in the past 6 months that her sex drive increased so much? That’s not something you normally see in a marriage of 20+ years. Is she also more affectionate and loving with you? Is she on some hormonal meds?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

vikingsfan said:


> OK, so I'm new here and this is my first post. I hope this is the right forum!
> My wife and I are both mid-40's and have been married over 20 years. Our sex lives have had their ups and downs, but things have really been on a hot-streak for the past six months or so. She wants sex almost every night, which is great, but tiring for a fella my age! We do both work out, and are in really good shape for our age, but we also both work, and have kids to look after as well. Time is in short supply!
> Here's the problem - suddenly she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time. That's fine and usually achievable, but then she's immediately ready for round 2. That would have been great 20 years ago, but these days my refractory period is basically 24 hours. I've tried supplements and some exercises that are supposed to help, *but short of going to the urologist and getting a prescription,* I think this is probably just the way its going to be. I've talked to her and tried using oral and toys to get her started ahead of me, but she constantly edges herself and won't allow herself to finish without me. What can I do to convince her that it's OK to have an orgasm (or a few) before me?


And what is wrong with getting a prescription? They are no big deal. At least in my case, the "refractory" period has pretty much disappeared. Of course everyone is different, but your doctor can prescribe a low-dose (2.5 or 5 mg) Cialis just to try it out. BTW, my GP wrote mine so you don't need to see a urologist to get a script. And the generic stuff is dirt cheap from drug store in the local grocer.

I mean what is the worst that could happen?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jsmart said:


> What changed in the past 6 months that her sex drive increased so much? That’s not something you normally see in a marriage of 20+ years. Is she also more affectionate and loving with you? Is she on some hormonal meds?


Hormones in female that age can change the dynamic tremendously. Libido from so-so to through the roof all she thinks of. I speak from experience with my wife over the years.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Great problem to have.😉


And really a lot of fun "solving" the problem.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Great problem to have.😉


I was thinking the same thing especially as you could tell the wife "We really need to practive everyday so we can make it happen!"


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> And what is wrong with getting a prescription? They are no big deal. At least in my case, the "refractory" period has pretty much disappeared. Of course everyone is different, but your doctor can prescribe a low-dose (2.5 or 5 mg) Cialis just to try it out. BTW, my GP wrote mine so you don't need to see a urologist to get a script. And the generic stuff is dirt cheap from drug store in the local grocer.
> 
> I mean what is the worst that could happen?


Does it help with the refractory period? 

Do you do the Cialis Daily regimen? If so how much? 2.5? 5 or 10? Any side effects?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

vikingsfan said:


> OK, so I'm new here and this is my first post. I hope this is the right forum!
> My wife and I are both mid-40's and have been married over 20 years. Our sex lives have had their ups and downs, but things have really been on a hot-streak for the past six months or so. She wants sex almost every night, which is great, but tiring for a fella my age! We do both work out, and are in really good shape for our age, but we also both work, and have kids to look after as well. Time is in short supply!
> Here's the problem - suddenly she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time. That's fine and usually achievable, but then she's immediately ready for round 2. That would have been great 20 years ago, but these days my refractory period is basically 24 hours. I've tried supplements and some exercises that are supposed to help, but short of going to the urologist and getting a prescription, I think this is probably just the way its going to be. I've talked to her and tried using oral and toys to get her started ahead of me, but she constantly edges herself and won't allow herself to finish without me. What can I do to convince her that it's OK to have an orgasm (or a few) before me?


I sync up on wifes 4th or 5th or 6th. You are still young. What is your T levels, getting lower? I am 49 and wife 54 and basically daily. If the room temp is a little too warm for my liking, sometimes I just dont get there at all...energizer bunny until exhausted and stopping.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

vikingsfan said:


> Here's the problem - suddenly she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time.


My wife is the same and a similar situation. She delays herself until she thinks I am going to pop soon and then tries to time it simultaneously.

Her reasoning is that she gets really sensitive after she has hers and if I take another 5 minutes pounding away it doesn’t feel good. I mean I can’t really fault her for that if it doesn’t feel good it doesn’t feel good.

I have been taking St John’s Wort to delay my own climax and I backed way down on the dosage. I was taking 3 300mg pills a day now I just take one.

With a vibrator + PIV when my wife sets her mind to it she climaxes really hard in about 2 minutes. So like the NFL I give her a 2 minute warning now.


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

I am glad that you having way too much action in the bedroom. Between you and me, we can just break even for the universe. 

(100% + 0%) / 2 = 50%

haha


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You just need to be plain spoken with her and tell her that immediate round 2 is not on the menu anymore. Then ask her what's her plan b.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Take Viagra, Cialis or equivalent full dose as required so that it kicks around the time you need it. Use your hand on her until ready, then you're good to go for as long as she is.

This daily occurrence might end, so take advantage of it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Does it help with the refractory period?
> 
> Do you do the Cialis Daily regimen? If so how much? 2.5? 5 or 10? Any side effects?


Yes, my refractory period now is nearly non-existent ( 2 minutes? ). Maybe it is just a feature for me, ( I inject T every two weeks ) but the wife is the one who calls a halt to our sessions when she has had enough, tells me to "calm down".

5 mg generic daily. No side effects. Just be sure no other BP meds cuz it lowers BP, was what it was originally invented for When first started using it I was on another BP med which doctor had me stop. BTW my BP is perfect.

*Doctor's supervision only!* *Don't self medicate!*


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there any reason you can't give her an her an oral orgasm then when she's ready for round 2 they can go?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> Is there any reason you can't give her an her an oral orgasm then when she's ready for round 2 they can go?


Next level thinking right here.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Next level thinking right here.


That's what a physics degree gets you 😅


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> That's what a physics degree gets you 😅


Actually when I read it originally and commented I thought you had said anal orgasm. I was like whoa there…


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> Is there any reason you can't give her an her an oral orgasm then when she's ready for round 2 they can go?


At least 75% this is us. And for her second, it's only allowed after we've enjoyed a few different positions. 
The balance, she likes hard, fast quick, and that takes her there.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

vikingsfan said:


> ......My wife and I are both mid-40's and have been married over 20 years.
> 
> ....... She wants sex almost every night, which is great, but tiring for a fella my age!
> 
> .......Here's the problem - suddenly *she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time*. That's fine and usually achievable, *but then she's immediately ready for round 2.* That would have been great 20 years ago, but these days *my refractory period is basically 24 hours*. I've tried supplements and some exercises that are supposed to help, but *short of going to the urologist and getting a prescription*, I think this is probably just the way its going to be. I've talked to her and* tried using oral and toys to get her started ahead of me, but she constantly edges herself and won't allow herself to finish without me.* What can I do to convince her that it's OK to have an orgasm (or a few) before me?


It amazes me that you view yourself as having a problem. Many men would kill to be in your situation. 

A couple of suggestions. First your biggest sex organ is between your ears and it has a very short refractory period. Sit down with your wife and find out why if she wants round 2 your doing oral on her or using sex toys on her causes her to edge and not finish. Do some serious introspection about your own arousal. Talk to her about the "foreplay" you need to climax shortly after your first orgasm.

If it is really important to her that she brings you to climax a second time, then work with her on things she can do to arouse you and especially trigger a second climax. If it is important, she will need to put some work into it. Can you do some role playing that triggers an instinctive deep mental stimulation reaction? Are there things she can say (dirty talk, setting up mental role playing), parts of your body she can stimulate (nipples, anal, scrotum, etc.) that will help you reach a climax when stimulated? Are there sex toys she can use on you (vibrators, prostate massager, penis extensions/sleeves, penis pumps, penis rings, flesh light, etc.) she can use on you to get your aroused? 

Think of yourself as Pavlov's dog and instead of salivating at the ringing of the bell, the two of you figure out something she can do to will trigger a climax on your part with the right stimulation. People can be conditioned. That sounds a lot like what she wants to do. So help her. Figure out a mental image you need to you find wildly stimuating and work with her on your physical/emotional/sexual conditioning.

The point is, she wants more than "one and done," and yet you feel you need to be ready without any serious preparation by her for round 2. Talk to her and make sure if she wants an immediate round 2, that she and you can work on "jointly" making it happen. If she really wants round 2 she just might have to help in working for it. Also there isn't a problem with getting a Viagra prescription (Get a GoodRx coupon as it will reduce the cost to a fraction of normal expense), most GP doctors are quite willing to prescribe.

Good luck. I am sure no matter what happens you will be happy.


----------



## vikingsfan (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow, some really great suggestions and insights here. I'm so glad I posted! 
So we did have a more in depth conversation, but there's probably still a lot left to discuss. I think we're going down the right path with making sure she knows it's OK to get started before me, and I'll catch up. After some reflection, I realize there have been more than a few times when I'm simply to exhausted to finish even the first round. In those cases, erections aren't the issue, just lack of stamina, and that may have led to her driving toward a "goal". I said I'm in pretty good shape, but I'm not a marathon runner! In any case, I think some of those occasions have led to some unfounded assumptions on her part, maybe even subconsciously. Obviously, that's a touchy subject with any man, even though I don't mind at all (it's just great being together!), but I get why she's not totally forthcoming with her feelings there. We'll work on clearing that up (there's certainly nothing wrong with her!). Another reason from her is that my climax is simply very exciting for her, and she wants to share that with me, which is awesome, but its the follow on that's problematic. We're going to work on that, and we have a few ideas to try over the next few days / weeks.
A couple of quick things to clear up. First, it's not that I don't mind doing other things for her after our first round. In fact, that's usually how we proceed, but, to the best of my knowledge, she's never climaxed from oral. Not with me, nor with partners before we met. That's a different topic that we've talked about at length, but we've decided it's not something she really needs or feels completely comfortable with, which prevents her from totally relaxing. She does know I like to do it though, and she enjoys what I do to some extent, just not to climax. However, she can and does have an orgasm while using various toys, so that's the go-to method of choice in most cases. 
Second, I completely understand the sentiment that this is the opposite of a problem. Believe me, in the many years we've been married we've certainly had times when sex was completely off the table. We've both been frustrated, with ourselves and each other, many many times in the past. We've put in a lot of work, mostly just communicating, but some physical work too, in order to get where we are today. And it is great! I don't mean to make this sound like something worse than it is, so hopefully my tone didn't come off that way. 
What I was looking for here was suggestions or advice from a community that seemed to have a lot of experience in this area, and I think I got that. So thanks! Really, the realization is that communication is the key. Sometimes it's hard to find the right words (again, very touchy subject matter), and sometimes even though we've said the words, they haven't been heard or understood. I know I get frustrated when she tells me the same thing over and over, but usually it's because I'm not really hearing what she's saying, and in this case, the opposite is true! As I mentioned, I don't think we're all the way there yet, but I know that because we can talk through it, we will get there. And finally, even though things are good, it doesn't mean they couldn't be better! I'm hoping to get us there, so we don't regret missing any more of this wonderful time together.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

vikingsfan said:


> Wow, some really great suggestions and insights here. I'm so glad I posted!
> So we did have a more in depth conversation, but there's probably still a lot left to discuss. I think we're going down the right path with making sure she knows it's OK to get started before me, and I'll catch up. After some reflection, I realize there have been more than a few times when I'm simply to exhausted to finish even the first round. In those cases, erections aren't the issue, just lack of stamina, and that may have led to her driving toward a "goal". I said I'm in pretty good shape, but I'm not a marathon runner! In any case, I think some of those occasions have led to some unfounded assumptions on her part, maybe even subconsciously. Obviously, that's a touchy subject with any man, even though I don't mind at all (it's just great being together!), but I get why she's not totally forthcoming with her feelings there. We'll work on clearing that up (there's certainly nothing wrong with her!). Another reason from her is that my climax is simply very exciting for her, and she wants to share that with me, which is awesome, but its the follow on that's problematic. We're going to work on that, and we have a few ideas to try over the next few days / weeks.
> A couple of quick things to clear up. First, it's not that I don't mind doing other things for her after our first round. In fact, that's usually how we proceed, but, to the best of my knowledge, she's never climaxed from oral. Not with me, nor with partners before we met. That's a different topic that we've talked about at length, but we've decided it's not something she really needs or feels completely comfortable with, which prevents her from totally relaxing. She does know I like to do it though, and she enjoys what I do to some extent, just not to climax. However, she can and does have an orgasm while using various toys, so that's the go-to method of choice in most cases.
> Second, I completely understand the sentiment that this is the opposite of a problem. Believe me, in the many years we've been married we've certainly had times when sex was completely off the table. We've both been frustrated, with ourselves and each other, many many times in the past. We've put in a lot of work, mostly just communicating, but some physical work too, in order to get where we are today. And it is great! I don't mean to make this sound like something worse than it is, so hopefully my tone didn't come off that way.
> What I was looking for here was suggestions or advice from a community that seemed to have a lot of experience in this area, and I think I got that. So thanks! Really, the realization is that communication is the key. Sometimes it's hard to find the right words (again, very touchy subject matter), and sometimes even though we've said the words, they haven't been heard or understood. I know I get frustrated when she tells me the same thing over and over, but usually it's because I'm not really hearing what she's saying, and in this case, the opposite is true! As I mentioned, I don't think we're all the way there yet, but I know that because we can talk through it, we will get there. And finally, even though things are good, it doesn't mean they couldn't be better! I'm hoping to get us there, so we don't regret missing any more of this wonderful time together.


How long does a single session last? I'm like your wife in that oral doesn't do much for me by itself, I can't relax either. I also love multiple rounds, but its not possible due to my bfs 12 hr refractory period. 

He's in decent shape, but I have more stamina, so we switch off to give him a break. Then pause the action to make out and start back up several times in one session to extend it, since multiple rounds aren't possible. Longer sessions however make up for the lack of multiple rounds, but it does require more stamina. 

You mentioned erections aren't the issue, stamina is. Is she willing to swap out as the active partner to let you rest in between? Also, I've found oral is better for me if it's after one of those stints, or doubled with a toy. That's the only time I'm out of my head enough to relax and enjoy it, maybe you two can try that? Another thing you can do is to use a strapon or toys if she's not quite done when you are.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

round two is fine. 
just get her used to having cunilingus or orgasm from some sex toy she enjoys, instead of your penis.

heck, after masturbating her to orgasm on this 2nd time, you might find yourself hard enough to give her a third one with your member


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jsmart said:


> What changed in the past 6 months that her sex drive increased so much? That’s not something you normally see in a marriage of 20+ years. Is she also more affectionate and loving with you? Is she on some hormonal meds?


Um, not to be too graphic, but when I was 47 my sex drive suddenly went through the roof. It’s almost 3 years later and I think about sex every day. I’ve mentioned it to close friends and they all agree. Something about your mid-40s, something changes and suddenly you are ravenous. I’m also more adventurous (in my head, I’m still working on the courage to ask my husband for some of the stuff I think about.). Crazy, right?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Um, not to be too graphic, but when I was 47 my sex drive suddenly went through the roof. It’s almost 3 years later and I think about sex every day. I’ve mentioned it to close friends and they all agree. Something about your mid-40s, something changes and suddenly you are ravenous. I’m also more adventurous (in my head, I’m still working on the courage to ask my husband for some of the stuff I think about.). Crazy, right?


It's bonding sex. The 40's is when most times the kids are grown and you are not distracted by kids, so your mind and body react by wanting to reconnect with your spouse.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m also more adventurous (in my head, I’m still working on the courage to ask my husband for some of the stuff I think about.). Crazy, right?


the two of you should try doing the questionnaire at
www.mojoupgrade.com


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> How long does a single session last? I'm like your wife in that oral doesn't do much for me by itself, I can't relax either. I also love multiple rounds, but its not possible due to my bfs 12 hr refractory period.
> 
> He's in decent shape, but I have more stamina, so we switch off to give him a break. Then pause the action to make out and start back up several times in one session to extend it, since multiple rounds aren't possible. Longer sessions however make up for the lack of multiple rounds, but it does require more stamina.
> 
> You mentioned erections aren't the issue, stamina is. Is she willing to swap out as the active partner to let you rest in between? Also, I've found oral is better for me if it's after one of those stints, or doubled with a toy. That's the only time I'm out of my head enough to relax and enjoy it, maybe you two can try that? Another thing you can do is to use a strapon or toys if she's not quite done when you are.


I can attest to this strategy working very well.

I'm often exhausted after 15min due to a chronic injury, but we do a long single session with breaks:


take short breaks with re-foreplay
switch positions, move some pillows etc
spooning sex - I get to lie down a bit, we both love this
oral
dirty talk break (she loves this)
massage with benefits
she lies on top of me face to face and, well, not to get too explicit, my fingers and mouth are involved for 10min or so
look at some erotic pics together and talk about our changing lusts/desires
I go get a large drink, rehydrate, laugh a bit and back at it

I'm sure OP you can start to think about some low physical effort / high payback erotic activities you both might enjoy, and work those in, pun intended


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

vikingsfan said:


> OK, so I'm new here and this is my first post. I hope this is the right forum!
> My wife and I are both mid-40's and have been married over 20 years. Our sex lives have had their ups and downs, but things have really been on a hot-streak for the past six months or so. She wants sex almost every night, which is great, but tiring for a fella my age! We do both work out, and are in really good shape for our age, but we also both work, and have kids to look after as well. Time is in short supply!
> Here's the problem - *suddenly she's very hung up on trying to climax at the same time. *


there is a category of kinks related to overcoming this.
Force Orgasm is when you restrain a woman, and by using your fingers/tongue/toys you get her to cum over and over.
Edging is where you play with her just short of the point where she orgasms, but then stop. When she has clamed down, you start to edge her again


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Yes, my refractory period now is nearly non-existent ( 2 minutes? ). Maybe it is just a feature for me, ( I inject T every two weeks ) but the wife is the one who calls a halt to our sessions when she has had enough, tells me to "calm down".
> 
> 5 mg generic daily. No side effects. Just be sure no other BP meds cuz it lowers BP, was what it was originally invented for When first started using it I was on another BP med which doctor had me stop. BTW my BP is perfect.
> 
> *Doctor's supervision only!* *Don't self medicate!*


Every 2 weeks. You realize what you inject is used up in 10 days. Is your dr. very knowledgeable about HRT? My urologist has me taking .55ml 2x per week so my level is more level and not up and down cycle. He has been on HRT since 34, myself 37. T level remains between 950 and 1200 with no crashing between shots. Have to go in Friday for my blood workup again.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

vikingsfan said:


> Wow, some really great suggestions and insights here. I'm so glad I posted!
> So we did have a more in depth conversation, but there's probably still a lot left to discuss. I think we're going down the right path with making sure she knows it's OK to get started before me, and I'll catch up. After some reflection, I realize there have been more than a few times when I'm simply to exhausted to finish even the first round. In those cases, erections aren't the issue, just lack of stamina, and that may have led to her driving toward a "goal". I said I'm in pretty good shape, but I'm not a marathon runner! In any case, I think some of those occasions have led to some unfounded assumptions on her part, maybe even subconsciously. Obviously, that's a touchy subject with any man, even though I don't mind at all (it's just great being together!), but I get why she's not totally forthcoming with her feelings there. We'll work on clearing that up (there's certainly nothing wrong with her!). Another reason from her is that my climax is simply very exciting for her, and she wants to share that with me, which is awesome, but its the follow on that's problematic. We're going to work on that, and we have a few ideas to try over the next few days / weeks.
> A couple of quick things to clear up. First, it's not that I don't mind doing other things for her after our first round. In fact, that's usually how we proceed, but, to the best of my knowledge, she's never climaxed from oral. Not with me, nor with partners before we met. That's a different topic that we've talked about at length, but we've decided it's not something she really needs or feels completely comfortable with, which prevents her from totally relaxing. She does know I like to do it though, and she enjoys what I do to some extent, just not to climax. However, she can and does have an orgasm while using various toys, so that's the go-to method of choice in most cases.
> Second, I completely understand the sentiment that this is the opposite of a problem. Believe me, in the many years we've been married we've certainly had times when sex was completely off the table. We've both been frustrated, with ourselves and each other, many many times in the past. We've put in a lot of work, mostly just communicating, but some physical work too, in order to get where we are today. And it is great! I don't mean to make this sound like something worse than it is, so hopefully my tone didn't come off that way.
> What I was looking for here was suggestions or advice from a community that seemed to have a lot of experience in this area, and I think I got that. So thanks! Really, the realization is that communication is the key. Sometimes it's hard to find the right words (again, very touchy subject matter), and sometimes even though we've said the words, they haven't been heard or understood. I know I get frustrated when she tells me the same thing over and over, but usually it's because I'm not really hearing what she's saying, and in this case, the opposite is true! As I mentioned, I don't think we're all the way there yet, but I know that because we can talk through it, we will get there. And finally, even though things are good, it doesn't mean they couldn't be better! I'm hoping to get us there, so we don't regret missing any more of this wonderful time together.


Have you checked your T level? May be the reason for the exhaustion. 

Look up Charles Black online. He is Brit i believe or Ausie. Watch his oral sex techniques. Also Caitlin V on youtube. She is sex therapist. Search info on squirting orgasms. 1st time i used the techniques on my wife she was left clinging to me like an emotional child about to loose it and kept repeating "I don't understand, you didn't do anything different, but OMG it was different!" 

Yes ma'am you are welcome😋😎


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Every 2 weeks. You realize what you inject is used up in 10 days. Is your dr. very knowledgeable about HRT? My urologist has me taking .55ml 2x per week so my level is more level and not up and down cycle. He has been on HRT since 34, myself 37. T level remains between 950 and 1200 with no crashing between shots. Have to go in Friday for my blood workup again.


He is aware, as am I. Remember, most doctors refused to treat me because of my health history. For now all is working well and experience no "ups and downs". Right now this is least of my concerns. We have other more major health issues to tackle so concerns about "T" levels are *zero* for now and for the foreseeable future. We are all one bad report away from misery.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Every 2 weeks. You realize what you inject is used up in 10 days. Is your dr. very knowledgeable about HRT? My urologist has me taking .55ml 2x per week so my level is more level and not up and down cycle. He has been on HRT since 34, myself 37. T level remains between 950 and 1200 with no crashing between shots. Have to go in Friday for my blood workup again.


Higher frequency does keep blood levels more consistent, but a shot every 2 weeks seems to be fairly common. Test cypionate has a half-life of 8 days, so there is still quite a bit left at the 14 day mark.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Higher frequency does keep blood levels more consistent, but a shot every 2 weeks seems to be fairly common. Test cypionate has a half-life of 8 days, so there is still quite a bit left at the 14 day mark.


It’s common but that doesn’t mean it’s ideal. I’ve done every two weeks and I feel much better with more frequent dosing.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thirty years plus together. We've both "struck gold" at the same time twice in all those years. And that was about 20 years ago. And it was twice in three nights. bottom line? Enjoy the journey don't focus so much on the goal.


----------

